# liquid fertilizer in shrimp tanks.



## FarEast (May 15, 2006)

Do you dose your shrimp tank with liquid fertilizer??

Almost all liquid fertilizer and trace element I encounter have copper in it. Heard that it's harmful to shrimps. So what's your alternative to dose the tank??


----------



## spdskr (Apr 24, 2006)

I use SeaChem products in my shrimp tank at the recommended dosing levels. I also perform two 50% water changes per week. The red cherry shrimp are breeding like rabbits.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I use Flourish and Flourish iron. RCS's and amanos are fine.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Same here flourish and flourish in my tanks that have shrimp, there are a heck of alot more cherries in there then when I bought them!


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

I dose recommended dose of excel, fluorish, Fe, K, Trace, Iodide and P in my tiger shrimp tank and nothing seems to stop them breeding!


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

I dose flourish and flourish excel in my JBJ nano 2-3 times per week, very small amounts. I grow 3-4 different mosses, small java fern and a few stem plants. No CO2 in this tank. Tons of cherries. 2 Amanos. No fish. I also change water 2-3 times, 50%, per week. Not too hard to do with a 6 gallon tank..


----------

